# nasaline



## bristolkev (May 22, 2005)

does anyone know where i can buy the product nasaline from?Any would be grateful.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What Is It?*

And what does it do?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just do a Google search on Nasaline .. tons of links for places to buy it. For those like me who had no clue, it is a nasal irrigator for nasal and sinus problems.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pigeons*

or people use it?


----------

